# Duralium



## pedal_junky

Got this frame set in from Stoney a couple weeks ago. Everything polished up nicely. Built up some 26 x 57mm wheels to match the blue on the head tube and chainguard. Project 346 tires. Half link chain kinds mimics the block style. Sachs Dreigang 3 speed hub and a NOS New Departure up front. Still trying to decide on shifter/cable set up. I'd like something less obtrusive than handlebar mount/cable/pulley wheel rig. Added a vintage flashlight and Persons tire siren for accessories. Hopeful to add an ALW saddle. I was going to use my Wald axle mount kickstand, but there's not enough threads on the axle. Got a few details to work out, but it's a rider for now. All comments welcome.


----------



## rollfaster

Great job on that build frank, love those big ol tires. This a canidate for the hurricane coasters ride?


----------



## pedal_junky

rollfaster said:


> Great job on that build frank, love those big ol tires. This a canidate for the hurricane coasters ride?



Thanks Rob, gonna shake it down tomorrow Hurricane style.

Here's a shot with a black saddle. I vote black.


----------



## jkent

I think you need a little bit bigger tire.
Nice job on the build Frank.
JKent



P.S. I like the long spring black seat better as well.


----------



## stoney

Bike looks great Frank, very nice job. Now tell me, why was it I got rid of that.


----------



## syclesavage

Are ya gonna fender it?


----------



## tech549

very nice job frank,nice work!!!


----------



## bobdenver1961

That bike looks GREAT! What size tires do you have on it? They are a tight fit but they look great. 

Bob


----------



## bikiba

really nice! i would vote for a blue seat and blue grips


----------



## pedal_junky

syclesavage said:


> Are ya gonna fender it?




Haha, I'd need awfully thin fenders.


----------



## pedal_junky

bobdenver1961 said:


> That bike looks GREAT! What size tires do you have on it? They are a tight fit but they look great.
> 
> Bob




Thanks, they're 26 x 2.35's.


----------



## jimbo53

Great job, Frank! Can't wait to see it this morning at the Hurricane Coaster ride.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

Love it.  I did a top tube mounted shifter on the Hot Rod King. Started with a shimano grip shifter. Made a mount from a clamp with a 7/8" bar mounted to it, used a split collar clamp on the grip section and cut down the extra part that stuck out from the split collar, found a end plug at the hardware store. Then drilled and tapped the split collar for the shift arm.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

The mount in the bottom pic was a first attempt that clamped over the seat stay that I didn't like.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

Found the clamp style I used for top tube mount. 





Here was the test mount with the shifter not cut down yet.


----------



## DonChristie

Thats one badass ride, Frank! The shifter is cool as hell!


----------



## Nickinator

pedal_junky said:


> Haha, I'd need awfully thin fenders.




Yeah that's what I was thinking! Thanks for posting this, Nick is looking at doing a similar build with a '38 SK frame and fork, and was planning to run 26" wheels, good thing he doesn't want any fenders either! Nice job Frank.

Darcie


----------



## stezell

Cool looking build Frank!


----------



## locomotion

looks great, very cool, what are the details on the wheels, size, brand width!!!


----------



## pedal_junky

Thanks guys. Locomotion, the wheels are 3G, 26" x 57mm, available at RRB.


----------



## mike j

Great build Frank, that bike has so many interesting things going for it.


----------



## pedal_junky

mike j said:


> Great build Frank, that bike has so many interesting things going for it.




Thanks Mike. Got the SA Quadrant shifter mounted and working. Very happy with the Sachs hub.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

Nice.


----------



## pedal_junky

Found the perfect seat. Thanks Scott. I'll get some better pics when the weather breaks.


----------



## Nickinator

Looking good!

Darcie


----------



## pedal_junky

Thanks Darcie. How's Nicks project coming along?


----------



## Nickinator

Need to find 26" wheels, and a set of bars, didn't want to use the aluminum ones, got everything else [emoji3] oh yeah, need to do a lot of polishing!
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

Nice build man, looks pretty badass!


----------



## mousumi1

Pictures are awesome, nice combination


----------



## pedal_junky

Thanks guys.


----------

